# N73 Me (rm-133) Fw V4.0727.2.2.1



## assasin (Jul 31, 2007)

just updated my N73 to the latest fw version yesterday. 

V4.0727.2.2.1 does make the fone UI faster.cudnt test A2DP cuz i dont hav stereo BT handsfree.
FOTA is there but when i tried to connect it said 'Server not responding'.this cud be due to the fact that Nokia hasnt released any FOTA update for N73.
pic quality seems to be a bit better.dont hav that blue haze that i used to hav with the V 3 fw.
bluetooth is working fine with v1.2 devices.paired my fone with my frnd's Samsung bt handsfree (mono) and it worked fine.
audio quality seems to be same as with V 3.now music player has 'Exit' option. so u dont hav to always keep it running in the background.
new theme has been added.Snake has been removed.
overall i liked the update.
its a 76.5MB download thru NSU.


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, it seems to me that you have just copied all the available feedback about firmware 4 from the forums on the web, since this update has not yet been released for the APAC region, atleast indian code.


----------



## assasin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^  ur wrong dood.i changed my pid to Euro version.after changing,i updated without any probs.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 1, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Well, it seems to me that you have just copied all the available feedback about firmware 4 from the forums on the web, since this update has not yet been released for the APAC region, atleast indian code.


Ur not aware of the "means" to get this update i guess  .. i'm using this firmware for over 4 days now  .. works fine .. the most noticeable difference would be the increase in UI speed , and almost non existant mem. leaks .. here are the changes :



> _New features :_
> - FOTA (Flashing Over The Air)
> - Bluetooth Stereo
> - A2DP Support *www.techenclave.com/forums/images/smilies/happy64.gif
> ...


----------



## assasin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^  hey wat r the xtra flash settings in this new fw? i didnt seem to find any.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 1, 2007)

The update isnt available for my code yet


----------



## assasin (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^  yeah it aint available for APAC region pids.i had to change my pid to Euro region to update mine.after updating i reverted to my original pid.
if u want the update u can do the same.


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 1, 2007)

@deathvirus_me
I myself had posted this changelog on Symbian-Freak a 2 3 weeks back. 

For your info, Dial Up over IR is already present in the previous firmwares, which is V3.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2007)

The update isnt available for my 0543843 code yet... NOKIA


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 6, 2007)

Just update the product code and update the firmware and then change back to original product code...
I too did that after resisting that for a long time...
FYI..the update is 73 MB!


----------



## assasin (Aug 6, 2007)

^^^did u like the update?did u try FOTA?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

Well yeah the FW is definitely better in terms of RAM management and speed but then A2DP was the major change for which you have to shell out 2k bucks more...
IMHO its is a major update for N73 vanilla users rather than N73 ME owners...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 14, 2007)

okay just updated my N73 me v3 to Fw V4.0727.2.2.1

no more camera sound and no sound at starting the phone 
just turn the warning tones off. 

N73 ME Fw V4.0727.2.2.1 available for APAC region India - my product code (0543843)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah I too noticed that new FW was made available by Nokia for APAC region region..
But camera sound does come even with warning tones off...


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 15, 2007)

Updated it, have seen any thing great in particular yet!! 

* FOTA is a nice addition, but no comments till i have got a chance to use it!!
* Atlast can gain some RAM by closing Music Player
* Folder opening appeared a shade faster, but probably because no softwares are yet there on the phone
* I felt the search in the Contacts was faster, previously, the typed letter would take a while to change or appear
* The Download client has recieved an update if i remember the version numbers correctly.

I will start installing softwares today. Will report any mishappening. 

*PS* - I formatted my Memory card to FAT32 filesystem having a 512bytes cluster. Previously, as is the default if you format in in phone, it formats using the *FAT FS with a 32KB cluster*. I hope you people understand what this means, even a 1byte file will use up 32Kb on your memory card. This is the reason why, if you start using Nokia Maps, you will see a considerable amount of space. When i had downloaded the 10Mb Maps of India, i lost more than 100MB of space.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 16, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> yeah I too noticed that new FW was made available by Nokia for APAC region region..
> But camera sound does come even with warning tones off...




actually my FW version is Euro :S
V4.0727.2.2.1 
04-07-2007
RM-133
Nokia N73 (02)


----------



## indranilmaulik (Aug 18, 2007)

just updated to the latest fw. nice improvements. but autostart function of 3rd party app gone kaput.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello, 
again updated my N73 ME  FW V4.0727.2.2.1 (EURO ) to the latest (APAC) Fw V4.0727.2.2.1 

no more "hang" after install the V4.0727.2.2.1 firmware. 
music player has 'Exit' option.
new theme 'Motion'
nice improvements 

But camera sound does come even with warning tones off. (in APAC region FW  )


V4.0727.2.2.1
04-07-2007
RM-133
Nokia N73 (Z5.01)


----------



## assasin (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^  even the Euro version of FW V4.0727.2.2.1 has the motion theme and music player has exit option


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 24, 2007)

N73s with the new firmware....are they available in the market now? I mean if i goto buy a new N73 now will I get one with the new firmware?
If not how long will I have to wait for that?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 24, 2007)

hey can the f/w be saved on pc after dl frm NSU coz i don't have bb


----------



## assasin (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^ even i dont hav bb.i updated using Airtel MO.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa .. 73 Mb using GPRS ..  .. How many days did it take ..?


----------



## assasin (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^  bout 1hr 30mins


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 25, 2007)

^^Any difference did you notice between the Euro version and APAC version...?


----------



## assasin (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^  The only diff that i found was the available choice of phone languages.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2007)

the firmware is also available as an executable (pc only-no macs--  ).also i dont know hw to install it on fone so i updated using nokia software update-thanks to assasin.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 26, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^Any difference did you notice between the Euro version and APAC version...?


 
difference that i found was.....

Euro version   - no camera sound and no sound at starting the phone 

APAC version  - camera sound does come even with warning tones off


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 28, 2007)

If any one can post a small tut here that wud b helpful..
Like how to change the PID and wat to do next..
etc etc..
links where update is available..


----------



## assasin (Aug 28, 2007)

no need to change pid anymore cuz the update is availabe for APAC region now.just goto Nokia website (or google) and dl Nokia Software Updater.install it.connect ur fone thru usb,connect to net and update thru NSU.


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 29, 2007)

downoad www.nokia.com/softwareupdater 
Full charge your phone, connect it through the PC Suite mode using the USB cable.

Stat NSU, check for updates, and download the update. Do not disconnect the phone during the update process. The phone screen will go blank and phone will switch off. Do not touch the phone!


----------



## SoFtEcH (Sep 19, 2007)

My bad... I tried this update last saturday and while it was in the mid of the update process I got a call and I End it soon after the fone got dead  ...

I've given it to the local Mobile Repair Shop(non Nokia Care) , but no use , they can't able to flash my fone, I think they might not have the flash file for my Product Code (0543843) . 

Let me know if its possible to update via NSU for Dead Phones or does anyone   know if there's a flash file out for my code ?. All I got was APAC 05393xx ...

is it possible to change the product code for DEAD phone ?...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 21, 2007)

is it possible to change the product code for DEAD phone ?...[/QUOTE] 
nope 

try hard-format...

1. Hold down the following three buttons: Green (call answer) button, * button, and '3' button 

2.While holding these buttons, press the power button and switch on the phone 

3.When the message 'Formatting' appears on the screen, format your n73...

If it doesn't work your ONLY option is... bring it to your nearest nokia care center and ask for warranty exchange / service...  good luck


----------

